# inner tie rod tool



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

I am in desperate need of an inner tie rod tool...the damn thing costs 65 dollars and the inner tie rod only costs 35!!! does that make any sense...any way just need to borrow one for an after noon to replace my inner tie rod so I can replace the tire that is muffed up and get the front end aligned.....

any one?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Just use a hammer and smack the knuckle where the joint is inserted and the mother f. will pop right out. That's for the outer; the inner you just use a wrench and unscrew it from the rack.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^ Wrong end. The INNER tie-rod is screwed into the rack.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah that's what I don't get...why does he need a tool to undo the inner? I think he meant the outer?


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

There is a special tool to remove the inner tie-rod from the steering rack. Once you take off the outer tie-rod end then you slide this tool over the inner tie-rod and break it loose. There is also a retainer that is bent to help prevent the inner from coming loose. When you put the new inner tie-rod on I would highly recommend some lock-tite on the threads.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

No need for the tool. Use an adjustable wrench on the flat side of the steering rod (where the steering gear rides on the shaft.) Hold the steering rod tight while loosening the tie-rod with a wrench. Then when putting the new rods on do the same. I highly recommend using loctite RED on the threads of the new rod. Plus, dont forget to install the new lockplate. 

I did exactly that on my rack months ago and all is well.

Most important thing to remember is to not let the steering rod twist when loosening the rod. That is why I said hold the adjustable wrench on the flats TIGHT. I DID NOT scar the rod at all using that method.


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

so do u discard the tabs or do u rebend them before you use the loctite?


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

i would say the special tool to remove the inner tie rods is avail at advance auto and you rent it for $65- then you return it and you get your money back 
I think the special tool is very handy


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

yay for the 10 year old thread!:fluffy:


----------



## bmacdona1 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Titan Inner tie rod Tool*

Hello All

I believe Ive read most of the posts on Inner tie rods - Has any body experienced this ? Titan 2006 Crew Cab

Purchased Moog inner tie rod end at Advanced Auto also got the removal tool.
The I removed outer tie rod (14 turns), Clips and rubber boot. @ this point I notice that the tool won,t fit over the Inner tie rod shaft? The kit has 3 attachments 5/16, 7/16 and 3 I believe. But thats not the issue, The issue is the shaft on the TRE is to fat to fit over the tool?

I took it back to Advanced and had them try it on a Ford TRE, GMC and Dodge all of which the shaft is much smaller and it fits fine. The titans is about 1/2 inch in diameter. Looks like a fairly simple job with the right tool. Any suggestions. (Harbor Freight??)


Thanx Brian


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should really start a new thread for this in the Titan section.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

I havent been on the forums in a while and just popped on and was really surprised to see one of my really really old threads....LOL.


----------

